# How much to feed them?



## 11langenkamp_w (Jan 25, 2011)

I am new to pygmy goats and was wondering how much grain and hay to feed 5 of them they are not on pasture becasue of the weather.


----------



## helmstead (Jan 25, 2011)

Depends.

Bucks?  Does?  Pregnant or in milk?  Babies?

What kind of hay?


----------



## julieq (Jan 26, 2011)

No personal experience with pygmies, but welcome to the forum!


----------



## freemotion (Jan 26, 2011)

My two pygmies get obese on air, so no grain here.  Every goat is an individual, though.


----------



## glenolam (Jan 26, 2011)

Free.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





So does mine! I actually only started graining her because she's hopefully bred.  

All my goats get free choice hay and minerals and 7 goats share grain in the community trough.


----------



## elevan (Jan 26, 2011)

Again (as in your other post) I recommend that you check out the NPGA's website  http://www.npga-pygmy.com/resources/health/health.asp

With pygmies you really need to assess each individual.  They all need free access to hay and minerals.  My late pregnant does and lactating does get grain and alfalfa pellets, free choice baking soda and free choice minerals.  My boys get very little grain (only in winter) and their free choice hay.  My non-pregnant/ non-lactating does get a small amount of grain (winter) and their free choice hay.  My kids get grain (amount depends on their size and gender) and free choice hay.

If an individual is overweight - they only get hay (and don't confuse a pygmies roundness for overweight).  If they are under conditioned they will get an up in the grain portion.

Be careful with boys and grain or alfalfa.

Always offer hay free choice when their is no browse.

Always offer goat minerals free choice.  My have their choice of block, rock and loose - yeah, they are spoiled 

If you decide to use a community trough for pygmies be watchful and make sure that the lowest herdmember is getting their share and doesn't loose condition.  If that happens separate them at feeding time.  It can be a chore at first but once you get a flow going you'll move quicker and it'll become a smooth process.

eta:  And goats need copper, so make sure your feed and minerals have it in them.  I would recommend those specifically formulated for goats if they are available in your area.

Please tell us what you have - bucks, wethers, does...


----------



## 11langenkamp_w (Jan 26, 2011)

Mine only get a little grain when there on pasture. . .but right now there not.  Theres one billy and 4 does which might be breed the buck is with them.  they are getting a mixture of alfalfa and grass hay.


----------



## elevan (Jan 26, 2011)

11langenkamp_w said:
			
		

> Mine only get a little grain when there on pasture. . .but right now there not.  Theres one billy and 4 does which might be breed the buck is with them.  they are getting a mixture of alfalfa and grass hay.


Are they all full grown?

eta:  Your hay is fine.  You want to add minerals if you don't have them out already. How much is a little grain?


----------



## 11langenkamp_w (Jan 26, 2011)

And by free choice you mean as much hay as they want?


----------



## elevan (Jan 26, 2011)

11langenkamp_w said:
			
		

> And by free choice you mean as much hay as they want?


Yes that is correct.


----------



## 11langenkamp_w (Jan 26, 2011)

They have a free choice mineral block and right now they are getting a one of those big coffe cups full. They range from 10 months to 2 years.


----------



## elevan (Jan 26, 2011)

11langenkamp_w said:
			
		

> They have a free choice mineral block and right now they are getting a one of those big coffe cups full. They range from 10 months to 2 years.


Are they eating the block, ok?  Some don't - which is why mine get 3 options   Generally if you have a problem getting them to eat their minerals, loose works...just an fyi.

How many goats are you feeding?  And they all share one coffee cup full?


----------



## 11langenkamp_w (Jan 26, 2011)

yes they eat it like crazy. . 5 goats get one coffe cup plus 2 bundules of hay and some bread.


----------



## themrslove (Jan 26, 2011)

I would be careful with the bread.  Too much can cause them to bloat and that is definitely no good.  
I have Nigerian Dwarves which are about the same size as pygmies (4 does not bred, not lactating and 2 bucks) that get as much hay free choice as they want, various leaves and grass from the yard, and minerals free choice.  We only give them grain or feed pellets or alfalfa pellets as a treat in a communal trough.


----------



## 11langenkamp_w (Jan 27, 2011)

They dont get much bread its mainly for the chickens. . .And i loaded the hay trough with 10 slabs of hay and this moring its about all gone.


----------



## elevan (Jan 27, 2011)

I agree about the bread, wouldn't do it.  You can give them fruit and veggie scraps.

If this is the first that they've been offered the hay free choice at your place they will probably make pigs of themselves for a few days, but they'll throttle back on it when they know it's always available.  

Some people don't grain boys and non-lactating / non-pregnant does at all...some just offer hay all the time free choice.  You'll have to figure out what works best for you, but I think you're off to a good start


----------

